# Whitehall Reservoir



## Jim (Aug 12, 2007)

How things quickly go down hill. Saturday was supposed to be my day, my day to take back 2-3 years of crappy fishing. Well, the streak of crap keeps on going.

Friday night my buddy who I am fishing with comes over. He plays hockey late friday nights and didnt get to my house till about 12:30 AM Saturday morning. I figured one beer and then we would crash to get up early and go......Well 3-4 beers later its now 3:00AM and I am toast. Didnt get to the lake till 8:30-9:00. Boat starts right up, but It would not go. I gassed it all the way and it would hover around 3000 RPM. That barely made my boat move. We putted around the lake all day in the baking sun and threw everything we had, and only 1 fish to my credit. One twelve inch Bass on a Green with red and green flake stick. Now I have to do something about the motor before I go to Maine next month.


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 12, 2007)

You sound really frustrated Jim. Maybe you're trying too hard now? I get that way when I'm in a slump. Sometimes If I have a bad day fishing I break out the ultralight with a beetlespin or roostertail and start fishing for anything that will bite. I usually don't catch anything worth a damn but I'll catch something! 

It would've been extremely hard to concentrate considering you were probably tired, worried about the boat and annoyed because you didn't get out there as early as you wanted. 

Take it easy man, fishing is supposed to be fun!

Check that throttle linkage like I mentioned in your post in the motor forum. I sure hope it's that easy!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry about you lack of luck - that is what hap[pens when you fish with hockey players  (I know, I fish with one, man it must be the hard water they use, major bad luck charms!)


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2007)

Finally got the pics off the camera.


----------

